# waterbottle leak



## sarashine

I just switched out my old water bottle to the new glass one so that I could give the other a wash, and it's leaking a LOT. I just bought this one a few weeks ago, and it has been airtight so far. Is there a simple fix to this that I'm missing?


----------



## Charliesmom

*Are you making sure to fill the bottle all the way up to the top of the neck? Having no air space in the bottle helps create the vacuum needed to keep it from leaking. Check to make sure the O-Ring in the screw on part of the tip is in place. it often falls out when cleaning or storing it. Another thing you can do is take the bottle off the cage, tip it upside down tip up in the air, push the ball in with your finger tip, then turn it quickly back down releasing the ball, and place back on the cage as quickly as possible. this should get the vacuum to set right. *


----------



## sarashine

yes, I've been filling it all the way over and over, and the o-ring is intact. I haven't heard of that tip though, so let me try that out real quick. Thank you!


----------



## sarashine

Nothing seems to be working. My problem is that I've got a cage liner and aquarium lining layered on the levels and they are absorbing these huge puddles of water. I've read that lixit no drip bottles are worth a buy, though.


----------



## Charliesmom

*I call it the sling down..... it's like when you go to swallow something, but somthing happens to get you to gulp air, and then the air bubble is stuck in your throat. Same idea, as you hold the ball back, and sling the bottle down *be very careful to grip glass tightly* the vacuum starts and holds the water back.

Another idea is that mold or mildew has created a place for water to get passed the ball, scrub the tip with bleach or mold/mildew killing cleanser and a pipe cleaner to see if it helps,...another tip is cook some jello, put the empty glass bottle in the freezer, when jello is done cooking use ice cubes and put too much cold water in it *really thin it out and cool it down* then put this thin cool mixture into the water bottle and put the tip on, bang the ball making sure this mixture comes out and coats the ball....the jello in it will set very fast, coating the ball and making it harder for the water to leak...it's temporary though
 *


----------



## sarashine

Wow, that's a creative solution. xD


----------



## Charliesmom

*I talked with another fella on here about those lixit bottles...They certainly don't leak, but the tips also are way to hard to get water out of. The reason is because lixit got their plans for the tip design from a company called KW cages...they tried to copy the KW tips, but lixit uses springs in them that are so stiff that you have to stand on them to get water out. KW bottles are by far the best I have ever used, had 75 rabbits at one point and I used nothing but KW Cage products...the tips do not leak at all....but the spring is slack enough even baby critters can get water out. here is a link....

Same tips as are on the water bottles, but you can see how they work better http://www.kwcages.com/KWCage/z00022.html

http://www.kwcages.com/KWCage/z00031.html


*


----------



## CherriBomb

Creative ideas.. Im too lazy, id rather return it and get a different one. I have had the same bottles for years "critter canteens" and they dont leak at all.


----------



## sarashine

THAT is what I've been looking for, thank you. I'll be investing in one or two next paycheck.


----------



## mameur

simple fix how about wrapping the screwable area of the bottle with Teflon shouldnt cost more then 2 $ for a small roll if you know how plumbers fix steel plumbing pipes they use teflon and wrap it around the pipe clockwise and screw the other part counter clockwise it definitely should not leak if its done correctly and use a decent amount of teflon heres a youtube video showing you how to apply teflon really easy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXFlO6Fzl8c


----------



## sarashine

Hmm, that's interesting, I'll see what happens.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Oasis brand bottles have never let me down. It really is a matter of quality.

Regardless of brand, it's a great idea to have multiple bottles in the cage in case of failure, which is very easy. Things can become lodged in the drinking tube or a myriad of other things causing the entire bottle to leak until it's empty or not let any water out all together.


----------



## sarashine

It's actually my second bottle that's leaking now, so I just hurried up and cleaned out my first one and put it back in. I hate having to go buy yet another second bottle, but they're not exactly expensive, so I can get over it.


----------

